# RIGID - RIGID Heavy Duty 1/2" 2-Speed Hammer Drill



## rustywrangler (Jun 13, 2010)

As you can see I am a fan of Rigid tools. I picked this up to replace my Bosch hammer drill that kicked the bucket. This thing is NICEEE. Two speeds and she switches from drill to hammer drill. Very sturdy and easy to hold onto. 

View attachment a8a2303a-8cb3-44b0-94f3-615ee99bbd6c_300.jpg


----------

